# Pass bait boat?



## FTLA (May 2, 2012)

anyone have the location of the bait boat outside the pass? Have heard he's a little to the east now...


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

FTLA said:


> anyone have the location of the bait boat outside the pass? Have heard he's a little to the east now...


Always been about a quarter mile East of pass.


----------



## Awhite08 (Jul 28, 2012)

sealark said:


> Always been about a quarter mile East of pass.


Couple weekends ago we came by him anchored about 2-3 miles East of the pass. I’ve heard he sets up there now. Not really a good spot in my opinion. Kind of out of the way for a lot of people that run straight offshore from the pass.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

There's a Buffer Zone around Pickens and McCree. They have to stay outside that zone.


----------

